# Experimenting with substrates



## dan4x4 (1 May 2018)

Hello

I wanted to discuss findings with different substrates. Ive used 2 different types now and about to try a third set up.

My first "dirt" aquarium was with john innes number 3 - favourite so far. Didn't have to dose nutrients until approx 1 year old. I also added bonemeal into the substrate.

My second experience was with westland aquatic compost, which I was disappointed with. showed signs of nutrient deficiencies after about 3 months.  I added bonemeal to substrate and also red clay.
 - not powdered, the air dry kind. 

This time Im thinking of having a base of new horizon multi purpose compost - which is worm castings, coco coil and wood basically (peat free). I want to try and mix some vermiculite into the compost and use this as the base layer. Then add spagnum moss and cap with gravel.

Im experimenting with some jars now.


----------



## rubadudbdub (30 Oct 2018)

Any updates? How did the new substrate work out?


----------



## dan4x4 (17 Nov 2018)

Worked out really well. I made a mistake when first setting it up and ended up with loads of bits of wood on top of the gravel. I'll put some pictures up soon


----------



## micheljq (20 Nov 2018)

I must say i am impressed with ADA soil.  I have ADA Malaya.

Michel.


----------



## dan4x4 (25 Nov 2018)

micheljq said:


> I must say i am impressed with ADA soil.  I have ADA Malaya.
> 
> Michel.



I would use that ADA stuff if it wasn't soo expensive.


----------

